# I've decided to become a Conservative.



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

For 30 days, to see how it suits me. 

This will be fun!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

That's like saying you're going to try to be a mental patient for a month. But once you're in the asylum, they don't let you out. I was just trying it for a month, I tell you! A month! Listen to meeeeeee!


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Exactly, what kind of a conservative?

-spence


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Fogey said:


> For 30 days, to see how it suits me.
> 
> This will be fun!


If by "conservative" you mean work your ass off, make alot of money, and pay alot of taxes....my money is against you doing it. You seem....ill prepared....for such an enterprise. Tell us JLPogey, outside of trolling and life coach for vegans, what are your marketable skills?


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

And next month, you could try being a human being.

Go for it!


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> If by "conservative" you mean work your ass off, make alot of money, and pay alot of taxes....my money is against you doing it. You seem....ill prepared....for such an enterprise. Tell us JLPogey, outside of trolling and life coach for vegans, what are your marketable skills?


LOL Is scouring the internet all day finding obscure stories, posting them on a clothing forum and then discussing them at length not a marketable skill?

Judging by his replies to the post RE: the 92 yo woman who shot at police, his future as a facts checker may be short lived.

Most likely his postulating downward social comparison leaves him with little time to do else.

MrR


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> If by "conservative" you mean work your ass off, make alot of money, and pay alot of taxes....my money is against you doing it. You seem....ill prepared....for such an enterprise. Tell us JLPogey, outside of trolling and life coach for vegans, what are your marketable skills?


LMAO! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I think this will be a long month for us all :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Fogey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I think this will be a long month for us all :icon_smile_wink:


Mine is just going to be 31 days. Are they a different length in the Empire?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

dont laugh, I've successfully converted one of the most far to the left liberals you've ever met into a Conservative by using a very similar tactic...I basically bet this person that they couldnt remain politically objective for a month or so, and in that time period, they realised that they actually had alot more in common with the conservatives than they thought they did...I'm working on converting more lefties to the "dark side" using similar techniques...well...if nothing else you'll get to have fun with our programming, I'd recommend alot of tucker Carlson and bill orielly as supplemental education for your grand expiriment...

you should journal the whole thing...it'd at least make for some entertaining reading at a later point...


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

What are your biggest fears of your month long venture into the dark side?


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

cenelson43 said:


> What are your biggest fears of your month long venture into the dark side?


He should be afraid of losing his soul.


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

hmmm. I must have missed something.

Congratulations though. There's a reason we're called _RIGHT_ wingers.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> dont laugh, I've successfully converted one of the most far to the left liberals you've ever met into a Conservative by using a very similar tactic...I basically bet this person that they couldnt remain politically objective for a month or so, and in that time period, they realised that they actually had alot more in common with the conservatives than they thought they did...I'm working on converting more lefties to the "dark side" using similar techniques...well...if nothing else you'll get to have fun with our programming


Is that right? Nice. I have to try that (unfortunately, I don't know any leftists).


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

JLP, somehow I doubt your sincerity.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I could never become a lib. I just wouldn't be able to live with the values that libs do. I love the band Pearl Jam, but whenever a song comes on my IPod when I'm trying to run where they even mention Bush, I have to turn it. I feel completely disgusted when I do anything to support Bush bashing, even if it's just listening to a song.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, I am also thoroughly disgusted with Bush hating. I have found myself boycotting people that do it. Disagree with him, fine. There is plenty of room for that. But get rude and obnoxious about it, you're dead to me.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

KenR said:


> Yes, I am also thoroughly disgusted with Bush hating. I have found myself boycotting people that do it. Disagree with him, fine. There is plenty of room for that. But get rude and obnoxious about it, you're dead to me.


It was the same with Clinton bashing too. I ignored and deplored those people and I do the same with Bush bashers.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I voted for Bush twice. Only because the alternatives in both elections were worse. I bash him freely. In fact I think he is worse than Clinton.

These day we Americans have a choice between the _American Socialist Party_ (Republicans) and the _American Communist Party_ (Democrats). Neither will do, though the sheep willingly follow either.

M8

P.S. So JLPRomanNumerals is now Fogey?


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I've successfully converted one of the most far to the left liberals you've ever met into a Conservative by using a very similar tactic...


Yup, I used the same tactic to convert a right-winger myself. Well, he still calls himself a right-winger but votes for the left in every election, straight-ticket. Good enough for me. It can work on anybody who has not thought seriously on their position.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Étienne said:


> Yup, I used the same tactic to convert a right-winger myself. Well, he still calls himself a right-winger but votes for the left in every election, straight-ticket. Good enough for me. It can work on anybody who has not thought seriously on their position.


Speaking of elections, do you think _La Gran Horizontal _over there will be elected as the new President of France? :icon_smile_big:

M8


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> do you think _La Gran Horizontal _over there will be elected as the new President of France?


Are you alluding to Ségolène Royal? That's the first time I have ever seen that nickname.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Étienne said:


> Are you alluding to Ségolène Royal? That's the first time I have ever seen that nickname.


I think she is a great woman. I would definitely vote for Sarkozy (just the right mixture of liberal and conservative), but marrying somebody like Segolene Royal would be a dream. A bit younger, of course.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

crs said:


> He should be afraid of losing his soul.


Do trolls have souls?


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Étienne said:


> Are you alluding to Ségolène Royal? That's the first time I have ever seen that nickname.


*Étienne*,

Ségolène Royal. Yes.

It's a joke. Good grief man! 

It's a nickname that the French gave to the US ambassador during the Clinton administration, Pamela Harriman.

M8


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> It's a joke. Good grief man!


What's wrong with asking for the reference since I did not get the joke? Good grief man! 

I think she'll do, although she was not my personal choice. (Almost) anything but Sarkozy, actually, would be good.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Etienne,

Anyone but Sarkozy? So does this mean that in a Le Pen - Sarkozy run off you vote Le Pen? Hey, you said ANYONE but Sarkozy! Vote for Royal only if you want France to be even less relevant in the future. At least Chirac will be gone, the worst French President since Mitterand.

Karl

N.B. Ok I see you wrote "almost" anything. But a strong Le Pen finish wouldn't surprise me. And to think France once wanted to impose sanctions on Austria!


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Hey, you said ANYONE but Sarkozy!


As you note in the rest of your post, I said "almost anybody but Sarkozy". Le Pen is about the only person I think would be worse than Sarkozy for France as a president. As I said, Royal is far from my favorite choice, but she is still better for France than Sarkozy, on all accounts and by far.



Karl89 said:


> Vote for Royal only if you want France to be even less relevant in the future.


Whatever.



> But a strong Le Pen finish wouldn't surprise me. And to think France once wanted to impose sanctions on Austria!


France and many other EU nations imposed mild symbolic sanctions on Austria. Note that what was sanctioned was the fact that the Austrian government decided to ally with the far-right party, not the fact that voters (as is their right) voted for it. Take Belgium: nobody calls for sanctions againt Flanders even if the Vlams Belang gets more than 30% of the vote, since the other parties do not ally with it.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Étienne said:


> As you note in the rest of your post, I said "almost anybody but Sarkozy". Le Pen is about the only person I think would be worse than Sarkozy for France as a president. As I said, Royal is far from my favorite choice, but she is still better for France than Sarkozy, on all accounts and by far.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> France and many other EU nations imposed mild symbolic sanctions on Austria. Note that what was sanctioned was the fact that the Austrian government decided to ally with the far-right party, not the fact that voters (as is their right) voted for it. Take Belgium: nobody calls for sanctions againt Flanders even if the Vlams Belang gets more than 30% of the vote, since the other parties do not ally with it.


Well, I love France and hope that the French here do not see this as trolling...

France tends to keep itself politically significant by playing itself against the US. They have, since de Gualle, been masterful a doing so, and nobody is as interested in doing this as Chirac. I do not know what the positions of Sarkozky and Royal are on this, but hopefully they are contra and not pro. Eventually, it is a losing strategy and becomes moreso as France becomes more socialist. For this reason, I would support Sarkozky.

It is, or should be, an embarrassment to all of the good French that Le Pen is as popular as he is. The solution is not as simple as lauging it off. I would suggest trying to figure out why this ugliness exists and attancking the roots.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Etienne,

Funny how the French imposed sanctions against Austria (and refresh my memory do Austrian chancellors place flowers on the graves of their WW2 leadership like France does?) for excercisng democracy yet won't do the same against Iran for trying to build a nuclear bomb. Even funnier is that France has the gall (the gall of the Gauls!) to lecture to anyone about proper government when nearly twenty percent of the population voted for Le Pen in 2002. 

Good luck with Royal - just want France needs an even shorter work week and more holidays. You'll beat that Anglo-Saxon meance yet!

Karl


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

iammatt said:


> It is, or should be, an embarrassment to all of the good French that Le Pen is as popular as he is. The solution is not as simple as lauging it off. I would suggest trying to figure out why this ugliness exists and attancking the roots.


The current trend of popularity of extremists, mainly right-wings ones, is a serious problem indeed, by no means limited to France. Forgive me for saying so, but your position as stated seems awfully naïve. Do you really think people all over Europe have merely been "laughing it off" for the past 25 years?

By the way, my gut feeling is that foreign policy will have very little to do in the decision of this election.



Karl89 said:


> Funny how the French imposed sanctions against Austria


EU. Not France. I suppose I have to spell it out more clearly since you failed to notice the precision the first time. Let me just note that those sanctions were just for the political decision of the Austrian government (even if my personal opinion is that thy were a mistake). Not, contrary to what you say, because of the democratic choice of the Austrian people.

I'll leave the rest of your trolling aside. Call me back if you ever have something meaningful to say.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Etienne,

The sanctions against Austria were led by France and having spent a considerable amount of time in Austria in 2000 let me tell you that the Austrians knew that the French were the leading Austrophobes in the EU.

Also I find it funny that whenever you can't respond to a point you accuse someone of trolling. Perhaps such a tactic fits your warped Cartesian logic but it is hardly intellectually honest. I won't be hard on you though since you live in a country where having an opinion is a crime (like denying that the Turks committed genocide against the Armenians.)

But be of good cheer, the French elections should be fun and perhaps even surprise us. I hope you won't suffer the embarassment of Le Pen making it to the run off again.

Karl


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Étienne said:


> The current trend of popularity of extremists, mainly right-wings ones, is a serious problem indeed, by no means limited to France. Forgive me for saying so, but your position as stated seems awfully naïve. Do you really think people all over Europe have merely been "laughing it off" for the past 25 years?
> 
> By the way, my gut feeling is that foreign policy will have very little to do in the decision of this election.
> 
> ...


Etienne-

Perhaps laugh it off is a bit off, maybe I should have said "explain it away".

I remember several dinners this summer at our place in the Dordogne discussing this same issue with the locals. The overwhelming opinion seemed to be that"it is not as bad is you hear", and "nobody takes Le Pen seriously around here".

That may be true, but I am glad to hear that you take the threat seriously. The policy of outlawing hateful speach seems a bit naive to me, and I would rather see steps taken to combat the problem rather than mask it.


----------



## Jimmy G (Mar 23, 2006)

I've seen used car salesmen with a more honest face https://imageshack.us.

https://imageshack.us

My vote goes to the babe 
https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------

